# Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have animals!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ok, lets encourage the really bad behavior by giving this dog a bone!:smilie_tischkante:
The owner thinks this is cute?:angry:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree! Some people shouldn't be allowed to have animals.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that really isn't funny at all...that dog has resource guarding issues big time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that was seriously scary!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

That is just awful. Shame on them!!!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwww poor baby! One day that doggie is going to take someones finger!  Delilah was running around barking when she heard it!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Why is he laughing at that? :blink:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

That has to be one of the scariest thing I've seen. Shame on the owner and poor baby.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Even though Chloe has her favorite toy or a piece of T-bone steak in her mouth, we can all take it from her and all she does is sit there and licks her chops!

I brush her all the time while she eats or chews on her toys and she does not care.

That dog reminds me of Cujo.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg why on earth would they find this funny?? idiots! poor wee doggy


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't even watch ... poor baby. 

HUGz! Jules


----------

